# حساب اقطار مواسير التشيلر والطلمبة



## السيد حلاوة (22 يونيو 2010)

ده ملف حمله عندك
واطبعه
وذكره كويس جدا جدا جدا
ثم افتح مشروع مصمم تشيلر
ثم اتبع الخطوات اللى فيه
هتبقى ببساطة محترف تصميم اقطار المواسير والطلمبة
لفك الضغط
sayed0127685635


----------



## ديتاك (22 يونيو 2010)

كلمة السر غير فعالة


----------



## Atatri (22 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ولكن كلمة السر غير فعالة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 يونيو 2010)

*الملفات مرة اخرى بدون كلمة سر*

دى الملفات بدون كلمة سر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (22 يونيو 2010)

لالزم تنزل الجزءين وتفكهم


----------



## hamadalx (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا مهندس / السيد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا زميلنا الكريم و ندعوا الزملاء ان لا يكون لمرفقاتهم كلمة سر ولو عايز يعمل كلمة سر يعمل لها ملف و يرفقها ايضا لأن موش كل مرة الواحد حيفتكر كل كلمات السر للمواضيع المختلفة او يقعد يسيب الموضوع و يظل يدور على كلمة السر 
هدانا وهداكم الله لخير مايحب و يرضاه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يونيو 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> شكرا مهندس / السيد



لا شكر على واجب ربنا يجازيك خير وينفعك بهذا الملف


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 يونيو 2010)

بعد ما تنزلو الفيلات وتطبعوها وتزكروها كويس عايز تسال عن شىء فيها اجيبك بامر الله


----------



## ibrahim1hj (25 يونيو 2010)

اولا شكرا للأخ سيد ولكن الجزئين نفس الملف فهل هناك خطأ برفع الملفات و شكرا


----------



## mohaned alaa (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك.بس اظن الملفين هم نفسهم نرجو مراجعة الملفات


----------



## mohamedbadawy (25 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعه كلمة السر عدلوها بكلمة SAYED بدل sayed


----------



## زكي علي زكي (25 يونيو 2010)

الى الاساتذة الاعزاء ارجو مساعدتي في كيفية معرفة الدوائر الكهربائية لاجهزة التكييف والتبريد للمكيف الشباكي والوحدات المنفصلة والبكج والجلر . كيف هي واين اجدها مع شرح مبسط لها ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamadalx (26 يونيو 2010)

ممكن توضيح عن Available Pressure drop لعمل Equivalence للنظام
وكمان ممكن حد يقولى ليه ... فى المقال دة ... أهمل Pressure drop فى بعض branches لل FCUs
مع إن ممكن يعمل فرق بعد إتمام حسابات Pressure drop
أنا قريت الملف وكان كويس جدا بصراحة وتقريبا بنسبة 90% أنا فهمته وكان ناقص بس النقاط اللى ذكرتها
وشكرا للأخ المهندس السيد ... ويجازيك خير إن شاء الله


----------



## pora (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بس مافيش حاجه زى كده للدكت وورك


----------



## hamadalx (26 يونيو 2010)

هه.... إن شاء الله ألاقى الرد ..... ولكم منى جزيل الشكر ...معلش أنا بلح كتير بس محتاج أفهم......


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 يونيو 2010)

*لا شكر على واجب*



hamadalx قال:


> ممكن توضيح عن Available Pressure drop لعمل Equivalence للنظام
> وكمان ممكن حد يقولى ليه ... فى المقال دة ... أهمل Pressure drop فى بعض branches لل FCUs
> مع إن ممكن يعمل فرق بعد إتمام حسابات Pressure drop
> أنا قريت الملف وكان كويس جدا بصراحة وتقريبا بنسبة 90% أنا فهمته وكان ناقص بس النقاط اللى ذكرتها
> وشكرا للأخ المهندس السيد ... ويجازيك خير إن شاء الله


ممكن فقط توضح لى حبيبى فين الفروع اللى اهمل فيها 
Pressure drop
ملحوظة خلى بالك عند حساب فاقد الضغط يتم حسابة على ابعد وحدة عن الطلمبة وليس للنظام كله
اعتقد هو ده اللى انت قصدك عليه


----------



## المهندس مضر (26 يونيو 2010)

thanks brother


----------



## hamadalx (26 يونيو 2010)

أيوة يابشمهندس والله عارف بيحسب على أبعد فرع وانا معاك بس أنا عندى تساؤل ليه ترك .... بقيت الفرع الواصل للFCu فى بعض الأفرع مع إن ليها إنخفاض ضغط ملحوظ الناتج عن الوحدة الداخلية على الأقل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (27 يونيو 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> أيوة يابشمهندس والله عارف بيحسب على أبعد فرع وانا معاك بس أنا عندى تساؤل ليه ترك .... بقيت الفرع الواصل للfcu فى بعض الأفرع مع إن ليها إنخفاض ضغط ملحوظ الناتج عن الوحدة الداخلية على الأقل ولك جزيل الشكر


بص يا حمادة خلينا نتكلم بشكل عملى
ذاكر كويس وبتركيز مش اسيبن ولا فرع ذى ما انت بتقول
وبعدين ادينى مثال مثلا من الرسم عندك قول لى ساب كذا او ترك كذا واعطينى الصفحة كام وانا هرد عليك 
اوك


----------



## محمدغزالى (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم يامهندس سيد الموضوع جميل جدا وانا شغال فى مجال التكييف بس لاسف معرفتش انزل الملفات ياريت تعملها upload تانى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 يونيو 2010)

يا محمد ابعتلى اميلك على الخاص وانا ابعته لك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (28 يونيو 2010)

*الملف تانى بتاع حساب اقطار المواسير*

دى الملفات تانى علشان خاطر عيونك


----------



## المنتسب (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على مجهودك جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## kobani81 (29 يونيو 2010)

رووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (29 يونيو 2010)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## gaber osman (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hooold (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير باشمهندس


----------



## اسامه كول (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرأ وجزاك الله خير


----------



## Atatri (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmednaif (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم استاذ محمد مشكور على افكارك الحلوة محتاجين مساعتك حول التكيف بواسطة الجلير عندي مشروع واني مهندس اتصالات لا توجد لدي معلومات كافية


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسامة اشرى (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا اخى الفاضل على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (5 يوليو 2010)

أنا حملت الحمد لله شكرا جزيلا بس لسا ماتطلعتش ان شاء الله حاديك رأيى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 يوليو 2010)

بامر الله ولو حد عايز يفهم جزء معين فيها تحت امركم بامر الله


----------



## memo20203 (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 يوليو 2010)

وفيك بارك


----------



## محب الحرمين (10 يوليو 2010)

المهندس سيد ممكن اعرف حدود السرعة والاحتكاك بالخريطة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (11 يوليو 2010)

بص استخدم الجدول الخاص بالمواسير وتكون السرعة المفضلة فى المواسير المثلجة من
3 الى 5
فى المواسير الفرعية
وحتى 8
فى المواسير الرئيسية
وطبعا الوحدة 
قدم فى الثانية


----------



## السيد حلاوة (11 يوليو 2010)

ولو انت تبعت المثال المحلول فى المزكرة هتلاقى الكلام ده بامر الله مشروح بالتفصيل


----------



## eehaboo (11 يوليو 2010)

يا اخي هدول نفس الملفين ليش هناك اختلاف بين الاول والتاني ما قصتك سيد حلاوة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (11 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة هو ملف واحد حوالى 15 صفحة
ولكن لما جيت ارفعه على المنتدى حجمه اكبر من المساحة المتاحة فعملت له تجزئة البرنامج عمل كده
ايش ذنبى
الملف هو هو 
واتمنى من الله اى حد يعلق على الموضوع يتكلم باحترام لان فى بعض الردود دون ذكرها اسلوبها مش بيكون كويس سامحنا الله جميعا


----------



## محب الحرمين (11 يوليو 2010)

المهندس السيد ربنا يعلم كلنا بنحترمك ونتعلم منك وياريت الاخوة يتكلموا بطريقة لائقة الراجل كفاية انه بيعطينا من وقته ابتغاء مرضات الله


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 يوليو 2010)

بامر الله هحاول ارفع مشروع مصمم اتشيلر
نطبق عليه


----------



## moodyshemo (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ولا ملف عايز يفتح

وتقبلوا احترامي و تحياتي لكم 
و وسع صدرك ولا تغضب
وانا علقت من قبل على موضوع الفاظ المخاطبة بين الزملاء ويمكن البعض بيعملها دعابة لكن لكل مقام مقال و لكل موقف قرار المبدأ الاحترام المتبادل و الرقي في التعامل ،
و المفروض الاخوة يعرفوا ان الله امر رسوله بان يجادل بالتي هي احسن 
احسن الله الينا جميعا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 يوليو 2010)

*دى الملفات تانى*

لو ما فتح ابعتلى اميلك على الخاص ارسله لك
بص
نزل الملفين فى مكان واحد افتح الملف الاول بامر الله هيفتح


----------



## mechanical.eng (19 يوليو 2010)

ننتظر المشروع للتطبيق يابشمهندس
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 يوليو 2010)

بامر الله عن قريب بدور لكم عندى على مشروع سهل نبدا بيه


----------



## ابتك (12 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
حاولت اكثر من مرة افتح الملفات وفي كلة مرة تاتي رسالة الكتلة ناقصة ادخل السي دي الخاص بالكتلة 
نقطة ثانية 
انا مشترك جديد
عاوز ارسل ايميلي على الخاص بتاعك لكني ماعارف الخاص بتاعك بدخلو ليهو من وين فياريت توضح لي 
لان موضوعك شيق ومتوقف عليه عمل جديد انا مقدم له

لك خالص الشكر والتقدير


من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله


----------



## zaki5555 (25 أغسطس 2010)

بابشمهد عبدالفتاح لوسمحت عايز اعرف خريج معهد فتى صتاعى ممكن يشتغل فى التصميم والمعهد مافائدة


----------



## ahmed_20 (26 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 أغسطس 2010)

لا شكر على واجب
واللى عايز الفولدر ومش عارف ينزله يبعت لى على الخاص اميله او تليفونه


----------



## نور محمد علي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يااخي ياحلاوة ياعسل انت مش حلاوة انت عسل الله يبارك فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يابطل


----------



## eng.mohameed (7 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## عماد أبوالعلا (8 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر ليك الحمد الله نزلت الملف بسهوله


----------



## ahmed bary (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ايها الأخ الرائع على هذا الملف القيم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى على هذا الملف القيم 
وكل عام وانت طيب


----------



## احمد الجميل (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن توضيح اكثر من ذلك 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابومحمد البياتى (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ولكنة كلمة السر لاتعمل


----------



## السيد حلاوة (26 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعة اللى يدخل ليحمل الفيلات يدخل هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221853.html
انا عملت الموضوع من جديد


----------



## وائل البرعى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الجزء الأول من حساب الأقطار لايعمل 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (20 مارس 2011)

كتاب جميل يا بشمهندس سيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوفيضي (10 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا أستاذنا الكبير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولكن عندي مشكلة مع اللغة الإنجليزية فهل أرجوك بأن تنزل فايلات باللغة العربية لحساب أقطار المواسير


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 فبراير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (12 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا الملف ممتاز وواضح جدا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

ربنا معاكم


----------



## mahmood mrbd (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا أستاذنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..ارجو منك تكملة الموضوع فقد وعدت خاصة لجلر عملي ارجو منك ذلك ولك كل الحترام والنقدير والله يكرمك وفتح عليك امين


----------



## gobar (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس مصطفى11 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ali ameralshouk (12 مايو 2015)

تسلم ايدك و بارك الله بيك :77:


----------



## محمد المكيفاتي (13 مايو 2015)

الله يعطيك على اد نيتك


----------



## ياسر النجار (15 مايو 2015)

محمد المكيفاتي قال:


> الله يعطيك على اد نيتك



مهندس سيد جزاكم الله خيرآ وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Naelkh (13 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ....مشكور على هالجهد ياهندسة


----------



## محمود احمد محمود س (7 أكتوبر 2015)

السلام عليكم انا جديد معاكم رجاء افيدوني عندي موقع 5 ادوار كل دور 500 متر ارتفاع 3 متر عاوز اعرف القدرات المطلوبه تشيلر وعدد الطلمبات


----------



## mmhhmm (7 أكتوبر 2015)

اخي لابد من المخططات المعمارية وعمل حساب الاحمال لمعرفة قدرة التشيلر وبعد كده عمل الحسابات الهيدروليكية لتحديد مواصفات الطلمبات


----------



## adil mozan (15 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا


----------



## prey eagle (15 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## must151 (28 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## malikmohamed (5 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mahmood mrbd (12 مارس 2016)

أخبارك يا استاذ سيد ... الموضوع لم يكمل بعد... لك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## eng_taha_a (27 مارس 2016)

ملف رائع واتمنى لو حد عنده مشاريع وامثله على التصميم ينزلها علشان نستفيد منها 
وشكرا


----------



## amr fathy (1 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaer11 (25 نوفمبر 2019)

Thank u


----------



## ياسر العزي (30 نوفمبر 2019)

Thank you very much


----------



## mmhhmm (3 ديسمبر 2019)

مشكووور


----------

